# Carpet track coming to Hillsdale MI



## shawn00sa (Apr 5, 2010)

Hillsdale R/C
139 Lewis Street
Hillsdale MI 49242

Racing on Friday nights(right after Stateline ends).
We have a 63'x36' oval with an off-road course for short course trucks.

Tentative Classes (We will add or adjust classes as needed)
Oval:
Stock Truck
Mod Truck
Pan Car
Mini Late Mode
Novice

Off-Road:
Stock Slash

Entry Fees:
$15 for 1st Class ($10 for Novice)
$10 for 2nd Class
$5 for 3rd Class


----------



## shawn00sa (Apr 5, 2010)

1st race will be Oct 8th....7pm


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

awsome cant wait thats closer than anything to me 'coldwater mi' do you have any practice days planed


----------



## shawn00sa (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 117286


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

about the same distance for me between this track and annother. But yours will have new carpet +5


----------



## shawn00sa (Apr 5, 2010)

Carpet is down, scoring loop is installed, outside walls are complete, drivers stand is done. banners are hung, tables and counters are done.

Gotta finish some inside corners for the oval, jumps and movable walls for the off road, finish the tire truing table, run some extra electrical outlets and some other small stuff. 

We actually had some cars running around it today. Was a blast....off road is a little "tight" but fun. Anyone have opinions on obstacles for the off road? Wanna keep it easy to move so we can switch between heats.

Is anyone gonna be there Friday the 8th? Mention this post on hobby talk when you sign up and we will give you $5 off your entry on the 8th.

Shawn


----------



## shawn00sa (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=304536&page=5


Pictures


----------



## shawn00sa (Apr 5, 2010)

Just got a new sponsor for the Black Friday Race. They are sponsoring a CONCOURS D'ELEGANCE competition.

Definition of CONCOURS D'ELEGANCE
: a show or contest of vehicles and accessories in which the entries are judged chiefly on excellence of appearance.

The winner will get a $30 gift certificate for an unpainted body of their choice from Spratts Hobby Shop.

No cost to enter the competition. Just bring your best looking stuff!


----------



## shawn00sa (Apr 5, 2010)

Black Friday Race

Friday, November 26th, 2010
Racing starts @ 10:00am

100 lap main events for oval classes
30 lap main events for off-road classes
$105 To Win. $15 for each class. Plus lots of other prizes sponsored by Hillsdale RC and Spratt’s Hobby Shop

Classes:
Mod Truck
Stock Truck
1/18 Late Model
1/10 Late Model
Stock Slash Off-Road
Figure 8 (any 2wd 1/10th vehicle)

Entry Fees: $15 1st class, $10 2nd class, $5 3rd class


Lots of prizes from Spratts Hobby Shop, Hillsdale RC, Losi, Horizon Hobby, Traxxas and many more to be added soon.


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

What time and day do u guys race the slash spec class


----------



## shawn00sa (Apr 5, 2010)

Racing starts @ 7pm


----------

